# Free machining training videos



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 5, 2008)

I ran across this link on the HSM forum so many of you may have seen it already. 

For newbie HMEM's that are beginning their learning process, these videos are pretty good and the price is right! http://techtv.mit.edu/ Type in 'machine shop' in the search box and pick a video to watch. The instructor-guy puts his hands a little close to spinning tools for my tastes and there's other little things that bother me but to each his own.

The videos cover a lot of basics and a newbie can get a much clearer picture of processes that we take for granted


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 5, 2008)

DB:
Neat link downloaded the Video this AM. Someone else posted the same subject last evening with a different title. (I like your title better)
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3031.0 I may move this or combine this with the other link . If this post moves or seemingly disappears it is not because you did anything wrong just to avoid parallel links on the same subject.
Tin


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 5, 2008)

Oops! SWMBO's birthday duties kept me from staying caught up with all the posts on the forum. Gotta get busy! ;D


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 5, 2008)

Dickeybird, I can't find any way to locate the machining videos (that were linked to on HSM) in the 
link you posted. This is not the first time I have run into this phenomena. Either there is something 
missing in my ability to read or my browser isn't doing it's job right.  It's as though there is an 
index or contents missing form the "home page" or what ever the link directs to. Can you clarify it for me?
 Thanks.
  ...lew...


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm no 'puter expert Lew so I'm not sure what's wrong. When I click on the link it takes me straight to the MIT site. Then I click in the search box in the upper right and type "machine shop." That brings up a page with all the videos shown and you click on which one you want and away it goes.

ps: My apologies to jwsvandr for double posting his link. I didn't realize he'd already posted it here yesterday. Great find sir! ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 5, 2008)

Lew follow my link above it is direct links to the videos. 
When I tried to go to the main page my computer rebooted argh I think it is issues here.
Tin


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 8, 2008)

I was able to find them. Thanks there great.
Regards,
Gerald.
PS They are also covered in Links Great waste of time, With links to download.
We now have a set for our Library at Toronto Society of Model Engineers.


----------

